# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Warp Flight

## DracullSoft

I spend an hour doing a remake of my buddy Mikle's flygame with dxICE Game Engine



Source in vb6 (for dx9ICE v 1.80) Source for dxICE Warp Flight

_Dx ICE is a Free 2D+ Game Engine. Several game samples are included in the SDK with source code. (some VB6 and some VB.net 2008)_ http://gamedev.digiapp.com

----------


## Mikle

Hello
A well turned out, only the sky scrolling unnaturally slowly.

----------


## DracullSoft

Hi Mikle :wave: 
I agree - it was a fast remake, but it didn't occur to me that it was the background star tiler that was too slow - just that something was different.
Thanks for the feedback- good point and easy to correct by changing the multipliers - try 9000 in the Game.cls.
  Engine.IceTiler.x(MG.TILER_Back) = DirX * 9000
  Engine.IceTiler.y(MG.TILER_Back) = DirY * 9000

oh: the main reason for doing this was because it was so simple and nice idea with the "Light" rings (and i was also currious how it looked in DxIce with a smooth scaling)

----------


## DracullSoft

Now with sources in VB.NET

Warp Flight in vb.net 2008 

Warp Flight in vb.net 2010 express

----------

